# North Western North Carolina Weather



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

We Have been forcasted for 16-20 inches of snow, starting Friday morn, or afternoon. I am looking forward to it. Anybody from NC want to pipe in? Thanks Bill


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill QT;911981 said:


> We Have been forcasted for 16-20 inches of snow, starting Friday morn, or afternoon. I am looking forward to it. Anybody from NC want to pipe in? Thanks Bill


Bansky is from raliegh....he will be posting im sure soon. Looks like you guys are going to get pounded...have fun...good luck


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

im just right over the hill from you in east tn... they are calling for 6-12 inches here


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, We got 12 inches,of nice powder in Sparta. Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

we ended up with 9 inches


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

I have often been curious when areas that arent use to getting snow get these big storms. Are there enough people with plows to plow everybodys driveway.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow whats this world coming too. I live in southern Ontario and i have not even seen a snow flake this year. Maybe i will take all my equipment and move down to Alabama got a better chance of seeing snow then here.


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

bluerider;918134 said:


> I have often been curious when areas that arent use to getting snow get these big storms. Are there enough people with plows to plow everybodys driveway.


there are a few guys here that do driveways but more deal with commerical accounts


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

I am in a small town,and so far the answer is no, there are not enough plow guy's to handle it. They have not had a major storm since 2001, and a lot of the guys gave up. I have had over 35 calls since Saturday morning,and I have done minimal advertising, because I have only been here for 6 weeks. I put out about 100 flyers,and vinyl lettering on my truck. Bill


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

I can understand not alot of guys having plows down thier but their must be alot of Bobcats and Backhoes.


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, Just not enough. Most of the plowing is on gravel, mountain roads, which is very tedious. Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr Bigblock;921775 said:


> I can understand not alot of guys having plows down thier but their must be alot of Bobcats and Backhoes.


must guys down here run skid steers or tractors just not enough snow to spend 5-6k on a plow but when you have a plow and we get a storm its worth every penny


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, This is a first for my eyes. It is raining ice this morning. Everything in sight is covered completely in a sheet of ice. They had been predicting this for a couple of days, so I went out yesterday and sprayed LCC on 9 of my accounts[ sidewalks,driveways etc... ] No one around here has ever tried this method of anti-icing,so when it stops raining ice sideways, i'll venture out, and see if it worked. Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Sounds like you all got some pretty bad icing up your way... we just got some rain


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah man, stopped the ice around noon and rained the rest of the day. I am from Chicago, but I was in Florida for thirty years, forgot what this stuff was like, until I moved to NC 2 mos ago. I was going to move to Mountain City, but got sidetracked. Nice to have somebody to talk to, Thanks Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Callin for maybe another storm the end of this coming week so maybe we will get some more snow to push... mountain city is about 30 minutes away from me


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im guessing this is the storm thats coming from the south? Im in maryland.. Usually we get pounded if you all do. Our biggest storms have all been from the south, just like the last one.. Better get the grizzly ready for another battle


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

clayton2127;929787 said:


> Im guessing this is the storm thats coming from the south? Im in maryland.. Usually we get pounded if you all do. Our biggest storms have all been from the south, just like the last one.. Better get the grizzly ready for another battle


yep.. they are saying we may get clipped and the harder snow be to our north and east.. we get our good snows if they track up the east coast


----------



## clayton2127 (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm... im to the north... and east!!!! sweeeet


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

we got missed this time mainly rain.. hoping for some more big snows got to put our newest plow to work


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

How did this last snow treat you bill?


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Tn Cdt, I had nine breakdown situations in 2 weeks, plow truck ,plow etc...The snow yesterday only dropped 1 inch. I am going to buy a salt spreader Monday. Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Bill QT;952163 said:


> Tn Cdt, I had nine breakdown situations in 2 weeks, plow truck ,plow etc...The snow yesterday only dropped 1 inch. I am going to buy a salt spreader Monday. Bill


We got lucky and didn't have any break downs but one battery die we ended up with 2 to 3 inches depending on location .. I'm also looking to add another salt spreader


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Tn Ctd, any idea what kind of spreader you are going to buy. Size, brand, and where are you going to get it Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive been looking at the buyers salt dogg spreaders.. this spreader is gonna be for some of our smaller lots so i dont need anything to big.. i will most likely go with a 600 pound capacity spreader.... what kind are you looking at going with?


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Tn Ctd, I have been researching the salt dog TGSO5 and the TGSO6. Pretty similiar in size, approx 800 lb capacity. The O5 weighs 40 more lbs because it has a metal frame, no vibrator.With mounting hardware it is $1069 total, picked up. The O6 is all poly, vibrator is included, and mounting hardware is included for $948, Go to the salt dogg website to compare against each other. The closest distributer to Sparta is Equiptment Specialist in Mannasas VA 703 361 2227. I called and got those prices. I have not asked for feedback on the units from plowsite, but maybe someone will chime in. Keep me posted. Bill


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Neighbors..*

Morning Bill, I'm in Knightdale NC just east of Raleigh. If we get an eastern or coastal storm would you like to come play with us down here ? If your interested PM me and lets exchange numbers.


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Bill those are the two spreaders im also looking at. I think there are a few places over here in TN that sale salt dogg so i will check some prices and let you know what i find out. We are supposed to get an inch or 2 of snow tonight what about you all?


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Light Dusting, no accumulation, that is not what I was hoping for. By the way Mannasas VA is 5.5 hours from me. Long drive to save $162 shipping. Bill


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a place about 10 minutes from me and there are to 2 places about an hour and a half from me that both sale salt dogg waiting to hear back on prices from all 3.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get bulk salt near Ashville??? My dad lives down there and is looking for a line .... Whats the forcast looking like for this one???


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;979096 said:


> Does anyone know where to get bulk salt near Ashville??? My dad lives down there and is looking for a line .... Whats the forcast looking like for this one???


You can buy bulk in knoxville tn but im not sure around asheville.... about 45 min over the mountain from asheville in tennessee we are supposed to get 6-10 inches


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats the going rate ??? I might even drive down to give the old man a hand, bored to tears with all our fine cold and mostly dry weather.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

As for the salters a vibrator is a must. Expecially down in your region where the salt would have a tendency of wicking moisture and clumping.


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

im not sure what the going rate is now for bulk.. we have been buying bagged salt by the tractor trailer load its easier for us to move and store


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;979118 said:


> As for the salters a vibrator is a must. Expecially down in your region where the salt would have a tendency of wicking moisture and clumping.


Im still undecided on which new spreader im going to get ... may hold off til next year


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Have a look at the Snow Ex line up too. I'm running a 8500 bed salter this year and by far this has been the best salter I have ever used!! They also have a nice compact receiver unit which plugs into a 7 prong trailer wiring and has its own wireless remote!!! Great for moving from vehicle to vehicle.


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea im wanting something that can be switched from truck to truck pretty easy and thats easy to take off


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The Snow Ex would be perfect then, just slide into the 2" trailer hitch plug it in and play!!!! Good luck in the storm, I hope the ice stays south and you get fresh powder!!!


----------



## tn_ctd (Jan 23, 2009)

I will definately look at the snow ex... thanks im hoping for a good one!


----------



## Bill QT (Nov 17, 2009)

Anybody out there need a sub in Boone, Jefferson, Galax area. I live in Sparta NC BILLQT


----------

